
‘I’m a creep’: Tech boss Dave McClure resigns after harassment claims - oakesm9
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40493518
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14690291)

~~~
oakesm9
Whoops! Sorry, I missed that one

